# Maruzzine with Potatoes and Basil



## jkath (Feb 1, 2005)

Maruzzine with Potatoes and Basil

4 T oil
4 med. potatoes, peeled & diced
2 small onions, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 16oz. can tomato sauce
1 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper
1/4 t. dried oregano leaves
2 T chopped fresh basil leaves
2 T chopped fresh parsley (if you don't like parsley, add more basil)
1 lb.  maruzzine**
1/2 c. grated romano

Heat oil in a heavy 8" skillet. Add potatoes, onions
& garlic. Cook stirring frequently, until the onions 
are transparent. Add tomato sauce & remaining 
ingredients except pasta & cheese. Cover & cook
over low heat for 20 min till potatoes are tender.

Cook pasta according to package directions until 
al dente. Drain & put into a warmed deep bowl.
Stir in the potato mixture. Serve with cheese on the side.

**Maruzzelle and maruzzine are, respectively, medium
and small shells. Maruzze are the large shells. Cavatelli,
rotelle and riccini make good substitutes.


----------

